# Campsite with bonfire / fireworks Derbyshire



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello 

Anyone know of a site with space that are having a bonfire event within 40 miles of Manchester please ?

Callow top is full and camper uk i Lincoln is too far from us sadly !

Trev


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Was going to send you here but fully booked, by the way one says Manchester heading says Derbyshire. We went to this one year and well worth keeping it in mind for next year. 

Derbyshire DA Special Events
Derbyshire DA invite you to
Bonfire Meet 2011
Ukrainian Centre, Weston on Trent
November 4th to 6th
Bonfire Meet Come along and join us for our biggest event of the year.
There'll be entertainment on both Friday and Saturday evening, a firework display,
hot food Saturday evening, competitions plus lots more.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

PM Sent Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manderby*

Thanks folks.

We will be heading out of south Manchester and our son-in-law is meeting up with us on Saturday when he finishes work.

Just passed his test and he knows the route, so was the best option. That and we like the peak district.

Trev


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Alton towers ?

Lazer and firework spectacular and if you join the locals up the hill you can see for miles rather than be crushed within the grounds...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Location Pm*



spatz1 said:


> Alton towers ?
> 
> Lazer and firework spectacular and if you join the locals up the hill you can see for miles rather than be crushed within the grounds...


I do not know this location. But you could Pm me?

TM


----------

